# HOWTO: LXDE con Gentoo AMD64 su Acer TravelMate 5520G

## neretux

Questo howto  sarà il thread ufficiale come resoconto di quanto in oggetto.

Ho scelto Gentoo con LXDE per la leggerezza di questo wm e la semplicità di installazione, in modo di  avere subito un desktop perfettamente funzionante. La macchina utilizzata è un Acer TravelMate 5520G con queste caratteristiche:

```
localhost neretux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Graphics Port 0)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 7914

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 2400 XT

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

0b:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711SP1 Memory CardBus Controller (rev 01)

0b:06.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 02)

0b:06.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)

0b:06.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)
```

INSTALLAZIONE

1. Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Ricordate di impostare nel menuconfig tutte le voci riguardante l'hardware: io le ho analizzate tutte singolarmente settando quelle che mi interessavano.

2. Xorg:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Conviene installare xorg-server invece di xorg-x11 perchè è più leggero

3. LXDE http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/lxde-howto.xml

A questo punto avete un desktop funzionante con una connesisone ethernet e con un login testuale, scelto cosi per motivi di leggerezza.Man mano che i problemi delle varie installazioni verranno affrontati, discussi  e risolti  con il benaccetto aiuto di tutti, questo howto sarà aggiornato  automaticamente in modo che questo primo topic risulti essere la guida ufficiale, mentre tutte le discussioni saranno trattate in coda.

Passiamo ora alle personalizzazioni di LXDE. 

AVVIO AUTOMATICO LXDE

Da terminale:

```
$ nano ~/.bash_profile
```

aggiungendo queste righe:

```
if [[ -z "$DISPLAY" ]] && [[ $(tty) = /dev/tty1 ]]; then

xinit

logout

fi
```

e poi

```
$ nano ~./.xinitrc
```

aggiungendo questa riga:

```
exec startlxde
```

TASTIERA ITALIANA

Da terminale:

```
# cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy

# nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```

ed modificate il valore di questa chiave <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge> da "us" in "it".

Fate attenzione che qualche volta dopo un aggiornamento questo file potrebbe essere modificato ed impostato di default allo stato originale ritrovandovi la tastiera americana, per cui conviene controllarlo per prudenza.

FIREFOX

Da terminale: 

```
# emerge -av mozilla-firefox
```

TOUCHPAD

Da terminale: 

```
# cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy

# nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

```

 ed aggiungete queste righe:

```
 <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

 <merge key="input.x11_options.AlwaysCore" type="string">true</merge>

 <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

 <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.protocol" type="string">event</merge>

 <merge key="input.x11_options.touchpadoff" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.shmconfig" type="string">on</merge>
```

ADOBE FLASH PLAYER (avete bisogno di nspluginwrapper)

1° metodo:

aggiungete a /etc/make.conf questa riga  

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

 e poi da terminale 

```
 # emerge  -av adobe-flash

# emerge -av nspluginwrapper
```

2 ° metodo:

Configurate il kernel:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

 ed impostate queste opzioni:

```
 #

 # Executable file formats / Emulations

 #

 ...

 CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

 CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y 

```

 e poi 

```
# make && make modules_install
```

 Scaricate il tar.gz di Flash Player dal sito di Adobe: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/, scompattatelo e copiate libflashplayer.so nella cartella /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/.

Installate nspluginwrapper: 

```
# emerge -av nspluginwrapper
```

 ed installate la libreria di Adobe Flash Player: 

```
# nspluginwrapper --verbose --install /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

```

Se doveste aver problemi con l'audio con Firefox da terminale:

```
 # emerge -av  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs
```

 secondo questo wiki: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Adobe_Flash#No_sound_using_nspluginwrapper

Avviate Firefox.

WIRELESS

Seguite questo wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx paragrafo: " Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA driver "

Poi installate wicd:

```
# emerge -av wicd

# rc-update add wicd default
```

SKYPE

Da terminale: 

```
# ACCEPT_LICENSE="skype skype-eula" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av skype
```

----------

